# Building a Custom Jetter



## Will

I'm starting to build a custom jetter. So far I got two Honda engines GX390(around 11-13 hp), and two Cat Pumps that put out 3.5 GPM at 4000 PSI. My plain is to mount them in a utility trailer and have the work together to produce a total out put of 7gpm at 4000 psi. Finished product will probably put out closer to 6.5 gpm, but I think that will be plenty for starters. I was going to spend 14K on a 9 gpm at 4000 psi trailer jetter, but just didn't see why when I can do my own for less than half of that. 

Post more pics as I build it.


----------



## Epox

Will said:


> I'm starting to build a custom jetter. So far I got two Honda engines GX390(around 11-13 hp), and two Cat Pumps that put out 3.5 GPM at 4000 PSI. My plain is to mount them in a utility trailer and have the work together to produce a total out put of 7gpm at 4000 psi. Finished product will probably put out closer to 6.5 gpm, but I think that will be plenty for starters. I was going to spend 14K on a 9 gpm at 4000 psi trailer jetter, but just didn't see why when I can do my own for less than half of that.
> 
> Post more pics as I build it.


Very nice, let us know how it does.


----------



## express

very interesting


----------



## Plumber Jim

Sounds like a fun project. how large of a water tank are you going to use?


----------



## Will

100-200 gallon should be plenty. There is a local place here in OKC that makes strage tanks and jetter hoses and anything you would ever need for pressure washer/ jetters. At 7 gpm I don't need a huge tank, 100 would probably be enough. May go with 200 though, because I do have a older Honda GX 340 that I could add to the setup if I really want to get things interesting. Would get the flow up to over 10 gpm. 

If things with this one goes well I plain on building a large tandem setup with 2 25 hp Subaru engines with belt driven pumps, but that's down the road. 

These jetter I'm building now will be for residential and light commercial. Besides the Warthog, what are some other jetter nozzles to look at? I've heard good things about the Root Ranger, but never have used one.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Where did you get the engines and pumps at? I've been thinking of building a jetter as well.


----------



## Will

Got the Cargo Trailer today:thumbup:


----------



## Will

Getting real close now. All I need now is the hoses and nozzles.:thumbup:


----------



## Will

Swapped the Unloaders on the pressure washers with new ones so I can by-pass them back to the storage tank so the pump doesn't over heat.


----------



## 1703

A couple of things- 

Is the floor of the trailer beefy enough 800+ pounds of water?

With the tank full up in the front of the trailer, I'm wondering what that does for you're weight ratio and how it will tow.

Not trying to be overly critical, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Airgap

Colgar said:


> A couple of things-
> 
> Is the floor of the trailer beefy enough 800+ pounds of water?
> 
> With the tank full up in the front of the trailer, I'm wondering what that does for you're weight ratio and how it will tow.
> 
> Not trying to be overly critical, just thinking out loud.


 
Good point. That will be a lot of weight on the tongue.


----------



## Will

You are correct on the weight. I plain on beefing up the trailer some on my own. I got the trailer for really cheap and I will not be towing the trailer full of water. The tank is just in case I need that amount of water. I probably won't ever feel it past 1/2 way point.


----------



## Txmasterplumber

new camera, trailer jetter???????? did we rob a bank or win the lotto


----------



## Bayside500

neat project, i think ya need to work out a solution for getting the exhaust out of the trailer so the engines can breathe some fresh air.


----------



## Will

Yea I thought of that, may have to install some vents on the trailer to allow it to breathe better. Of course I'm will leave the door open too, but I think allowing air to circulate would be a wise thing to do. Got busy doing repairs, so I won't be able to work on the jetter tell the week end. 

Anyone know a good place to order jetter hose at? I'm wanting Cobra or Piranha.


----------



## incarnatopnh

I buy piranha hose out of USA blue book. No complaints but I'm using 1" hose on a vac con combination truck.


----------



## Marlin

Will said:


> Yea I thought of that, may have to install some vents on the trailer to allow it to breathe better. Of course I'm will leave the door open too, but I think allowing air to circulate would be a wise thing to do. Got busy doing repairs, so I won't be able to work on the jetter tell the week end.
> 
> Anyone know a good place to order jetter hose at? I'm wanting Cobra or Piranha.


I think it will do just fine with the trailer door open as long as you're not planning on hanging out in there with the motors running. The guys at the job we're on run 2 gas compressors in a small room (6x4ish) with the 32" door open and they do fine all day. Hot air from the exhaust rises and exists and cooler air comes in low to feed the motors.


----------



## Redwood

A couple of things you want to incorporate into your design...

Pay attention to the cooling air flow coming off the cylinder(s) and head(s) on the motors. Position the motors so that flow goes out of the trailer either through an open door or louvers. If you don't do that you will probably overheat the air cooled motors and they will let you know by running like crap and farting and popping...

Pay close attention to the weight and balance of the trailer. The Tongue Weight should be 10 - 15% of the gross trailer weight rating. That is the combined load of the trailer and cargo. If you get to far out of balance it can affect the traction and braking on the tow vehicle and lead to things like trailer swaying...


----------



## tungsten plumb

Will said:


> Getting real close now. All I need now is the hoses and nozzles.:thumbup:


Its looking pretty sweet:thumbup:


----------



## Will

Well it works like a charm


----------



## Will

Can run one engine at a time or run them in tandem:thumbup:


----------



## hroark2112

What's your total investment on the project??

It looks awesome!! Very impressive!


----------



## Will

With trailer and advertisement on trailer, total comes in just over 6k


----------



## Protech

what was the total cost to build it? I'd like to rip your design off :thumbup:


----------



## hroark2112

Protech said:


> what was the total cost to build it? I'd like to reverse-engineer your design :thumbup:


Fixed that for ya 

I've always wanted to get a good piping diagram for a jetter and <cough> reverse engineer the design too!!


----------



## Will

Protech said:


> what was the total cost to build it? I'd like to rip your design off :thumbup:



Careful it's got a patent:2guns:


----------



## Txmasterplumber

Will said:


> Getting real close now. All I need now is the hoses and nozzles.:thumbup:


Looks good! OK, iv'e got a question, your set up with the ball valves and the tee, is that just a brass tee, or what... if special, where did you get it?

Bruce


----------



## Will

Txmasterplumber said:


> Looks good! OK, iv'e got a question, your set up with the ball valves and the tee, is that just a brass tee, or what... if special, where did you get it?
> 
> Bruce



They are high pressure fittings and ball valves. Most specialty hose and pressure washer warehouses will have those type of fittings available.


----------

